# serrated broadheads



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Are BH with a serrated edge legal to use in Ontario?


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

As far as I know yes. Broadheads must have at least two sharp cutting edges.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I was under the impression that serrated were NOT legal in Ontario.... Now I'd like to know for sure


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, legal. It was changed a few years ago.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thats what I thought too Maxtor.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm looking at the 2012 hunting regulations now and Stash is correct. Where it use to state non serrated edge it now states 22 mm wide and have at least two sharp cuttind edges.
Think at one time the cutting edge had to be a certain length but thats no longer in print.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Moot point now, but actually, technically, serrated broadheads weren't automatically illegal previously. The regs stated that a broadhead had to have 2 unserrated blades (yadda yadda yadda) but it didn't say you couldn't use a 4 blade broadhead that had 2 serrated and 2 unserrated blades.


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Also doesn't say "steel" edges any more  Just might have to try a flint knapped head some time soon.
Bill


----------

